# My New Setup



## cjshrader (Feb 15, 2007)

Hey all,

I just spent a lot of time rat-proofing my computer desk. What this meant is I mounted *everything* on the wall that could be mounted, and everything else is on the ground. It was a lot of work, really, but now whenever I'm on my computer I can just open the rat cage door and let them run around. It's awesome!

I took a couple pictures. I think the only extra thing I'd like to do is have some kind of hiding spot for them on my desk. Right now, they're a little scared to step out of the cage, but it's only been two days and they are quickly getting the hang of it.

This is the view as I imagine the rats see it. Well, at least at the same height as them.










And this is just an overall view. As you can see, all the wires are now close to the wall out of their reach. Even my monitors are upside down so that the rats can't reach the monitors.










This is my first time posting any pictures of my cage here, so Night, please be gentle! There will be rat pictures coming after they wake up and get out of that nest.

(Also, is it possible to insert pictures updated to the gallery here? I couldn't really figure that out.)


----------



## Night (Feb 23, 2007)

IT'S TERRIBLE!

Just kidding  That Coast Cage is good for two ratties, though if you get another you'll definitely have to upgrade. Nice rat-proofing of your desk area! Though, once they get more bold, definitely keep an eye on them - rat proofing is a never-ending process since they always seem to find something you forgot  The only thing I'd suggest for the cage is a hammock or two. But, overall, great job!

The gallery thing also confused me for a while. Once you get to the gallery portion of the site, go to the Main Menu left side bar on the top of the page, and it will have a link for uploading pics.


----------



## cjshrader (Feb 15, 2007)

It's only good enough for two rats? Because I got three in there.

I do intend to build some more hammocks. I wish I had a sewing machine! One of the big reasons I want to build a new cage, though, is I've always felt like this one doesn't have enough room for hanging things. It's mostly taken up by the wire floors.

Right now, the rats love to drag everything sitting on my desk into the cage. So selfish! But then again, I suppose that's why anything left on my desk I had no problem with them chewing on.

Oh and I'll never leave them unattended. If I ever came back in my room and one of them was missing, I wouldn't know what to do.

Actually, I was wondering if it were possible to post an image that I uploaded into the gallery into a forum post. I hosted these pictures somewhere else.


----------



## Night (Feb 23, 2007)

I'm wrong about how many rats can be in the cage (I think it just looks smaller in the pictures). The cage is 46H x 23L x 17.5W, right? I couldn't find pictures/descriptions of that exact cage, just the one level, so I'm assuming it's double the height of that (one level is 23 inches tall). A cage by the dimensions I'm assuming your cage is, can fit 5 rats comfortably. So you're good to go. Don't mind me and my cage ho ways 

Rats like to take things, they're practically as bad as ferrets! Anytime I'm spot cleaning the cage, the rats are constantly trying to steal away the baby wipes and paper toweling. They will literally fight me for it! I'll end up cleaning the floors and dragging around 2 or 3 rats that are attached to the paper towel.


----------



## reachthestars (Feb 27, 2007)

Yup, my girls are big on stealing/pouncing on anything thank comes into their cage with me attatched! They've destroyed some things too that I've made the mistake of leaving too close to the cage as well..... 

It's all probably my fault, since I do tease them while I spot clean .


----------



## Poppyseed (Feb 1, 2007)

Hehe I think my ferrets are worse, right up on me when I'm cleaning the cage as if it's the best thing in the world and they have a whole other apartment to explore >_> Minus the kitchen and bathroom XD


----------



## cjshrader (Feb 15, 2007)

Ok Night, you scared me there! I couldn't imagine how this cage would be too small for them. I just measured, and it's 32H x 20L x 16W (Inches), which seems to be a little smaller than you thought but I imagine it's still enough for three rats.

They're only in here until I can get another job and build Ratopia anyway.


----------



## Poppyseed (Feb 1, 2007)

It's only big enough for 2 rats, but if your looking for a new cage soon I don't see how it would hurt them. Just let them out often. Your cage currently allows 1.5 cubic feet per rat and 2 cubic feet per rat is recommended.

It's so hard to tell by just looks sometimes! I've used this caculator religiously while caculating my building setup D:

The caculator of most holy caculations!! http://www.fancy-rats.co.uk/information/habitat/cagecalculator/


----------



## cjshrader (Feb 15, 2007)

Hmm...looks like you're right. Whoops!

Well, since they now have free reign of the desk while I'm home hopefully that will alleviate any croudedness they might feel (Though they all three squeeze into the same little nest ball, so they apparently don't care too much about personal space). I'll just have to step up my job hunt.

When I'm done, they'll have more space than they could ever possible want.


----------

